# Rosemary Garlic Shrimp



## zippy12 (Mar 30, 2018)

1lb shrimp
3 inch rosemary sprig
3 garlic cloves
1 tbls butter
3 tbls olive oil
heat low in skillit
cool and add to shrimp for hour marinade




































OK so as a cook I F'ed UP
That pasta should have had all the cast iron oil and garlic and rosemary dropping mixed in.  How can I forgive myself!


----------



## mosparky (Mar 30, 2018)

Kinda what I was thinking. I might give this a shot, only either simmer the shrimp in the marinade or heat marinade separately and serve the whole mess over the pasta.
 Yours looks awesome tho.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks eatable to me!!!!!!!!!

Get it done next time!

John


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

That looks great.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 30, 2018)

Shrimp looks great! Pasta looks sad. Lol! :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

It looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 31, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Kinda what I was thinking. I might give this a shot, only either simmer the shrimp in the marinade or heat marinade separately and serve the whole mess over the pasta.
> Yours looks awesome tho.



When it nor raining I will skewer grill these on the webber, but the lodge works in a pinch!


----------

